# Would Like To Start a Photography Bussiness



## Melissa Royal (May 14, 2011)

Hello,
I've been wanting to sell my photography for quite some time now.
I found a site called AndoramaPix to get prints from, but I know that
prints are not all I need.
Is there a website that prints, mattes, AND frames?
Or a website that can sell a matte and frame that I could easily put
the print into?

Also, how do I go about getting people to pay?
Is Ebay good for that?
I don't have a PayPal yet, but I will try to set one up soon.
Also, I don't have a website. What are your opinions on 
using only Ebay to sell my photos?

Thanks,
Rachael


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 14, 2011)

Start off by spelling business correctly.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 14, 2011)

You could use Etsy.com as well.


----------



## toddjamesphotography (May 14, 2011)

Yes, I don't know that ebay would be the place to start unless you had a huge following.  I would also recommend sites like Etsy, Smugmug, pictage, etc. with a link from your website.


----------



## D-B-J (May 14, 2011)

Getting a company to print, matte, AND frame your images will drive the cost of a print up alot, lowering your profit margin.  Just buy a matte cutter and some matte board.  A reasonable cutter is only about 400-500, and if you do infact sell well, that cost will be quickly recouped.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 14, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Getting a company to print, matte, AND frame your images will drive the cost of a print up alot, lowering your profit margin.


 
Uh, no. You charge for your print and mark up the frame, and include shipping costs. Now you just *increased *your profit margine.
But, hey, you can do business however you want.


----------



## Melissa Royal (May 14, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Getting a company to print, matte, AND frame your images will drive the cost of a print up alot, lowering your profit margin. Just buy a matte cutter and some matte board. A reasonable cutter is only about 400-500, and if you do infact sell well, that cost will be quickly recouped.


 
I have some Matte Board, a Matte Cutter, and an exacto knife, but I have a hard time matting well. A lot of the time I get a matte with some imperfections. It usually comes out crooked or with frays. That's why I would like to get it professionally done.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 15, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Getting a company to print, matte, AND frame your images will drive the cost of a print up alot, lowering your profit margin. Just buy a matte cutter and some matte board. A reasonable cutter is only about 400-500, and if you do infact sell well, that cost will be quickly recouped.
> ...




A nice Logan mat cutter can be had for about $250. Here (Logan Mat Cutters - - Logan 750 - 40 inch Simplex Plus Mat Cutter) for example. Not an endorsement of this company, mind you, they were just the first one in the google search. Are you currently using a handheld mat cutter? That could be your problem, especially if you are cutting large mats.

I've used Logan products for years and they are very good. But like everything else, one needs to spend a bit of time learning. And I agree with driving up your costs by buying pre-cuts. The difference could be in your pocket...

Offer Framed art but also offer a mat only option. It is easier to ship than a frame with glass and the cost will be so much less that your customer will appreciate having the option.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 15, 2011)

O boy, me too.
I did want to be a movie star but that didn't pan out.


----------



## orljustin (May 15, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> Also, how do I go about getting people to pay?



You have to create something people want.  What makes you feel you have created imagery that people would want prints of?


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 15, 2011)

I used e-bay for years selling photos and made some very good money off them, more the nature of the photos and a historical importance to collectors. I'm not sure that it would be a market to sell "current" photos.  Trying to sell a few isn't going to cost much, and there is little risk, but like anything new putting together a business plan for using ebay is a good idea.


----------



## KmH (May 15, 2011)

There is as much art to presenting your work (mat/frame) as there is making the photo.

Then there are the materials. Some materials are not archival and will eventually damage the print (usually from acid in the mat and/or backing material).

But, another online consumer lab www.Mpix.com does framing: Mpix.com - Custom Framing.

There are also places that sell mat and framing materials, including pre-cut stuff: https://www.documounts.com//content/home

Americanframe.com: Custom Picture Frames in Metal and Wood - American Frame

Mounting Techniques for Matting and Framing Images


----------



## Melissa Royal (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your help!

I am assuming that the quality of mats is different for each site.
I am between using Golden State Art  or Documounts.
Is anyone aware if either is better quality or if it doesn't matter? Each site comes with kits (a pre-cut mat, backing, and clear bag) and I think that's 
the best way for me to start off.


----------



## HikinMike (May 19, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> Thank you all for your help!
> 
> I am assuming that the quality of mats is different for each site.
> I am between using Golden State Art  or Documounts.
> ...



I use documounts.com and I know they have quality mats and excellent customer service. I can't find any info on who makes the mats from Golden State Art, so based on that alone, I would use Documounts.com.


----------



## samdamico (May 19, 2011)

Rachael, 

Look into Photoshelter. http://photoshelter.com

Great company. Great e-commerce capabilities. You could use any print vendor you want and incorporate your workflow from start to finish via PhotoShelter.  

Good Luck, 

Sam 

samdamico.com



Melissa Royal said:


> Hello,
> I've been wanting to sell my photography for quite some time now.
> I found a site called AndoramaPix to get prints from, but I know that
> prints are not all I need.
> ...


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> O boy, me too.
> I did want to be a movie star but that didn't pan out.



With your good looks Lew?? I just can't understand how the movie biz didn't just eat you up!

OP: You wanna start a photography business? THIS is the decade to do it!!! You can start with as much or as little capital as you want. A business name, a Facebook page, and a camera, and you're off! The New York Times (web and print) has featured women who have begun photography businesses within the last few years, as the US economy has tanked. According to one NYT article I have read, the US Chamber of Commerce reports that about 80% of new photography businesses have been started by women proprietors.


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> Thank you all for your help!
> 
> I am assuming that the quality of mats is different for each site.


A good retail outlet will offer mat/mount materials in a range of quality.

Documounts certainly does, offering:  Economy, Standard, and Archival quality materials.


----------



## Melissa Royal (May 20, 2011)

HikinMike said:


> I use documounts.com and I know they have quality mats and excellent customer service. I can't find any info on who makes the mats from Golden State Art, so based on that alone, I would use Documounts.com.



Thanks, that is likely what I shall do then. =)



samdamico said:


> Rachael,
> 
> Look into Photoshelter. http://photoshelter.com
> 
> ...



Photoshelter seems like it is only selling prints, but not framed and/or matted. Is this correct or am I missing something?
Even so it does seem like it is very professional, because the example sites look amazing.


----------



## CCericola (May 20, 2011)

Frames and glass will be costly to ship. For instance a frame I ordered with a custom matte was $87.00 and ground shipping from MD to NJ was $108.00. Are you prepared to refund the customer or replace broken frames and mattes that get destroyed en route? I would consider mattes but I would skip on the framing.


----------



## HikinMike (May 20, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Frames and glass will be costly to ship. For instance a frame I ordered with a custom matte was $87.00 and ground shipping from MD to NJ was $108.00. Are you prepared to refund the customer or replace broken frames and mattes that get destroyed en route? I would consider mattes but I would skip on the framing.


 
I agree. I used to offer mats and framing, but it was too much work. Trying to find a suitable box to ship etc. Now I only offer prints via the web. Just getting ready to ship a 30 x 30 right now....


----------



## Melissa Royal (May 20, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Frames and glass will be costly to ship. For instance a frame I ordered with a custom matte was $87.00 and ground shipping from MD to NJ was $108.00. Are you prepared to refund the customer or replace broken frames and mattes that get destroyed en route? I would consider mattes but I would skip on the framing.


Yes, I was looking at framing and thinking about the shipping too. It doesn't seem safe or affordable, so I 100% agree with you.



HikinMike said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Frames and glass will be costly to ship. For instance a frame I ordered with a custom matte was $87.00 and ground shipping from MD to NJ was $108.00. Are you prepared to refund the customer or replace broken frames and mattes that get destroyed en route? I would consider mattes but I would skip on the framing.
> ...



Where do you sell your prints? A personal website or a business online?


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 20, 2011)

You're better off just offering to sell the unframed or matted prints, but add suggestions as to what colours the matts and frames should be to best display the photos. Some people are more interested in matching the matts and frames with the wall they are hanging the photos on.


----------



## vfotog (May 20, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Frames and glass will be costly to ship. For instance a frame I ordered with a custom matte was $87.00 and ground shipping from MD to NJ was $108.00. Are you prepared to refund the customer or replace broken frames and mattes that get destroyed en route? I would consider mattes but I would skip on the framing.
> ...



Check out http://www.zenfolio.com   You can set up a website with them and they do most of the work. They have templates you can customize if you choose. You can display your work there, and people can order prints that will be fulfilled through MPix or you can self-fulfill. They also handle the money for you. You can choose to offer mats and frames too, but remember that many people are particular about how images are matted and framed because they want it to match their own decor. Zen is really user friendly and their pricing is very reasonable. If you use the following code, you'll also get a 10% discount:  HER-WET-QHY


----------



## HikinMike (May 20, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> Where do you sell your prints? A personal website or a business online?



On my website.


----------



## Melissa Royal (May 23, 2011)

I've decided I will be selling prints that come with a mat, backing, and clear bag.

I am having a difficult time deciding which supplies to use to ship. I am aware that USPS has some good free ones, but 
there are a lot of different types of envelopes. I'm looking for something of a good quality that I can order in small quanities
to start off with (either free or cheap). I have found quite a few options for 11"x14" and below, but I'm having a hard time
finding any that will work for 16"x20". I'm thinking  envelopes would be best unless people order more than one print.

Sorry for all the questions. I am 100% new at this.

Thank you all, you have all been incredibly helpful so far! =D


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 23, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> Thank you all, you have all been incredibly helpful so far! =D



There's a first for everything!

Sorry, I just couldn't resist!


----------



## CCericola (May 23, 2011)

try Uline for shipping supplies. Good prices, fast shipping


----------



## HikinMike (May 24, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> I've decided I will be selling prints that come with a mat, backing, and clear bag.
> 
> *I am having a difficult time deciding which supplies to use to ship.* I am aware that USPS has some good free ones, but
> there are a lot of different types of envelopes. I'm looking for something of a good quality that I can order in small quanities
> ...



Which is one of the reasons why I quit offering matting and framing online.I always had a tough time trying to find a suitable package for shipping.


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> I've decided I will be selling prints that come with a mat, backing, and clear bag.
> 
> I am having a difficult time deciding which supplies to use to ship. I am aware that USPS has some good free ones, but
> there are a lot of different types of envelopes. I'm looking for something of a good quality that I can order in small quanities
> ...


Get a ULINE catalog. www.uline.com


----------



## Melissa Royal (May 24, 2011)

Are there any websites that let you buy  in small quantities? Like 25 or below?


----------

